# tub drain repair



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Got call water dripping from ceiling below tub on second floor (bad tub shoe gasket and slip nut gaskets) I go ahead and cut the sheetrock and to my surprise there’s the old ci trap for tub that’s still tied in to sanitary un capped. (the newer waste was a 1 1/2" copper) so in order to replace slip nut gaskets I had to cut out the brass trap every thing seemed up to code vent seemed fine till I noticed it terminated 6" behind tub so basically I had to rework everything and install proper vent and tie into ci stack on exterior of unit pain in the  ass so anyways here’s the pics


before









old ci trap









everything seemed okay till i ran my flash lite up there and saw un capped 1 1/4" vent terminating behind tub (hacks!!)









ci drain sealed dont laugh at my lead joint i couldn't find my runner so i used a rag soaked in cutting oil









Finished product









i forgot to take pics of the vent tie in to the stack..

but wait... heres some more hack plumbing from the same unit for your enjoyment

t&p drain tied directly into 2" abs drain looks like the person melted the 3/4"male adapter straight into the drain


















i also liked the strapping technique on the copper water lines


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's some sweet work there.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks bro but it was stressful. i thought i was replacing gaskets and what not. i rarely do any service work but money is money and i wont turn down jobs since its the holiday season and my kids want fancy video games for christmas


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool 


Just use the







button to insert images


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work.. how much did you charge for that copper waste..


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That brass tee has got to cost a fortune.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Tankless said:


> That brass tee has got to cost a fortune.


yeah $65.00 brass combo $70 trap i cant put in any plastic in sf.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> yeah $65.00 brass combo $70 trap i cant put in any plastic in sf.


At least they allow DWV copper pipe, we have to use Type M here for waste and vent.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> yeah $65.00 brass combo $70 trap i cant put in any plastic in sf.


That sucks!!

I did a tankless in San Mateo for my mother in law's boy friend. It was a really simple installation. The inspector only cared about combustable air inlet calculations. There was easily more than double for the space but he still wanted to see it.

Is it like that all over the Bay area or just in S.F.?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Tankless said:


> That sucks!!
> 
> I did a tankless in San Mateo for my mother in law's boy friend. It was a really simple installation. The inspector only cared about combustable air inlet calculations. There was easily more than double for the space but he still wanted to see it.
> 
> Is it like that all over the Bay area or just in S.F.?


nah just san fran...:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

that is sweet work man, its kinda cool that your code makes you do that, but it is a heck of alot easier with pvc haha, definately sweet though


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Are those tubular compression joints on the w/o? I didn't think you could install those in a concealed space like that. Is that a san tee or a combo? I don't work with copper dwv much so I can't tell. Looks like a combo to me.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Are those tubular compression joints on the w/o? I didn't think you could install those in a concealed space like that. Is that a san tee or a combo? I don't work with copper dwv much so I can't tell. Looks like a combo to me.


those are slip joint compression fittings they can be installed in concealed spaces tubs only though / thats a combo (below the flood rim requires combonation fitting for venting)


----------

